# Stucco Boxes



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

What is behind the stucco? Brick/block, or plywood?


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

Neither. It's some sort of cement board, kind of like they put in bathrooms. The board is then painted with a waterproof paint, and that's what seals the building. Then they put the Styrofoam on top of that. One of my concerns is that water runs behind the Styrofoam, which is why the box needs to be weather tight - can't just caulk around the light...


----------



## ghostwriter (Nov 1, 2007)

Arlington makes one

http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/s...allic-fr-series-device-and-fixture-box/FR405F

Can't vouch for it.....I never installed one.


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

ghostwriter said:


> Arlington makes one
> 
> http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/siding-mounting-blocks/non-metallic-fr-series-device-and-fixture-box/FR405F
> 
> Can't vouch for it.....I never installed one.


I've seen that, but the stucco is already up so I can't use that.


----------



## Sparky J (May 17, 2011)

Sounds to me like the stucco guy has some patching to do.....


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

I didn't see the sconce so I am not sure if its got room for a pancake box? You can throw some clear caulking around the perimeter to water tight it.


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

Sparky J said:


> Sounds to me like the stucco guy has some patching to do.....


That's exactly what I'm trying to avoid!!



zac said:


> I didn't see the sconce so I am not sure if its got room for a pancake box? You can throw some clear caulking around the perimeter to water tight it.


That defeats the purpose - I need the box itself to be outdoor rated, because the waterproofing of the building will be behind the box.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

gotshokd666 said:


> That's exactly what I'm trying to avoid!!
> 
> 
> That defeats the purpose - I need the box itself to be outdoor rated, because the waterproofing of the building will be behind the box.


Hey pull it together Styker.
I would suggest duct tapping the backside of the pancake box, caulking the outside of it and then anchor her down. Next I would caulk the inside of set box and then finally spray a silicone residue on that.


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

If u cant do the make up in the light, u cant silicone, make holes, or mount a raintight box. Then it sounds like the lights wont get hung. Sounds more like weather resistant conductors and rain tight type connectors. Im seeing more of this type stucco. Please let us know your sollution

learning to learn


----------



## zen (Jun 15, 2009)

What would u do if u were there before the stucco guys. Are u sure ur ok with running mc. Thats if the silicone idea wasnt guaranteeable to you

learning to learn


----------



## The_Modifier (Oct 24, 2009)

Low expansion spray foam and 2 tapcons.:thumbsup:


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

zen said:


> What would u do if u were there before the stucco guys. Are u sure ur ok with running mc. Thats if the silicone idea wasnt guaranteeable to you
> 
> learning to learn


I used to always use an octagon box and caulk around the fixture, but I've only recently learned that that's not water tight, so now I'm looking for a better solution. I would prob use what ghostwriter posted, or something similar



ghostwriter said:


> Arlington makes one
> 
> http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/s...allic-fr-series-device-and-fixture-box/FR405F
> 
> Can't vouch for it.....I never installed one.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

gotshokd666 said:


> Hey guys. I'm looking for ideas for mounting sconces to stucco walls. I just started working at a new project, and I want it to be done right, and look nice. We always used to just cut in an octagon box, but then it's not waterproof. If the stucco wasn't up already, I would mount a round fs box, and then let them stucco around it, but the stucco is all done already, so I'm looking for other ideas. I need something that's relatively easy to install, and is weather tight. I'm also using mc, so no plastic boxes... Any help is appreciated!


 IMHO stop trying to invent a wheel that doesn't need reinventing. The cement board is your start of the weather proofing because that's been coated. Mount a pancake box, seal all your holes and be done with it.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Making it watertight must be an American thing. I would just screw a pan box to the wall and be done with it. Chances are it's a twenty buck Home Cheapo fixture anyway, which is anything but watertight.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

Yeah. I agree. He's completely overthinking this thing.


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't know why, but I thought I would be able to find a box that worked for this. Maybe I am just overthinking it...


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

gotshokd666 said:


> I don't know why, but I thought I would be able to find a box that worked for this. Maybe I am just overthinking it...


 you are. Lol but it's all good. They do make a box for this but it needs to be installed before the stucco.


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> you are. Lol but it's all good. They do make a box for this but it needs to be installed before the stucco.


Yeah I like those boxes, it's a shame I always get to the job after the stucco is up... Aside from that, would you go into a plastic box with mc? I know the inspector here won't allow it, but I couldn't find any code reference.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

gotshokd666 said:


> Yeah I like those boxes, it's a shame I always get to the job after the stucco is up... Aside from that, would you go into a plastic box with mc? I know the inspector here won't allow it, but I couldn't find any code reference.


Only can go into a plastic box with mc if it is listed for the purpose and has bonding means for the sheath/connector. 

Just use a pancake and be done with it.


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

gotshokd666 said:


> Yeah I like those boxes, it's a shame I always get to the job after the stucco is up... Aside from that, would you go into a plastic box with mc? I know the inspector here won't allow it, but I couldn't find any code reference.


What was there when you ran your wires? Stucco already? Or just the board


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

ElectricJoeNJ said:


> What was there when you ran your wires? Stucco already? Or just the board


Stucco was already up


----------



## ElectricJoeNJ (Feb 24, 2011)

gotshokd666 said:


> Stucco was already up


only thing I can tell you is to coordinate to get there before stucco goes up.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

wtf is 'stucco' ....:001_huh:

~CS~


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

chicken steve said:


> wtf is 'stucco' ....:001_huh:
> 
> ~CS~


Common in Florida and the desert states as an outer covering for houses.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

chicken steve said:


> wtf is 'stucco' ....:001_huh:
> 
> ~CS~


Picture a new taco bell. Only stucco you're going to see up here. :laughing:


----------



## gotshokd666 (Oct 17, 2012)

This is what the stucco looks like. The blue paint is the waterproofing, then they cement on the styrofoam boards and cement over everything. Then they just paint whatever color was chosen.


----------

